# Regular Season Game 59: Houston Rockets vs. Denver Nuggets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(38-20)/(35-23)*

When/Where:
*Sunday, March 2, 8:00 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Carter / Iverson / Anthony / Martin / Camby*


*Preview

Nearly eight minutes into his first start in almost a year, Dikembe Mutombo glanced up at the scoreboard and calculated how long he'd been on the floor.

He couldn't recall the last time that he had played such a long stretch.

"I felt a little bit winded out there," Mutombo said after his first start against Washington on Tuesday. "With like four minutes left in the first quarter, I thought, 'Man, it's been a while.'"

He won't have much time to catch his breathe.

With Yao Ming out for the remainder of the season with a stress fracture in his left foot, the Rockets will be asking the veteran center to log more and more minutes over the next two months. Mutombo could even be back in the starting lineup Sunday when the Rockets host the Denver Nuggets.

But whether he's starting or not, Mutombo's role will be considerably different than the one he had as Yao's backup.

During the first four-plus months of the season, Mutombo appeared in only 15 games and averaged a modest 9.1 minutes. The 41-year-old was mostly just enjoying what was expected to be his final season in the NBA.

Now, Mutombo will be needed to defend some of the NBA's top big men and help the Rockets return to the playoffs. Houston is seventh in the Western Conference with two teams less than three games behind them.

The 7-foot-2 center is preparing himself for the grind.

"I didn't play that much in the first half of the season so there's a lot left in my tank to go and help the team finish the season strong," Mutombo said. "I don't see why not. I just have to watch myself. It's not easy being my age."

Mutombo has been through this process with the Rockets.

During the 2006-07 season, the veteran center was called upon when Yao had a fractured tibia in his right leg. Like this season, Mutombo hadn't played much when Yao was hurt. But the veteran did an admirable job of filling in for the All-Star center, averaging 4.9 points, 10.4 rebounds and 1.45 blocks in 33 starts.

Despite not making up for Yao's offensive production in the paint, the center was turning away opponents with his shot-blocking like the Mutombo of old.

The center's play was a major reason why the Rockets were 20-12 without Yao last season.

"He can set the tone for us defensively," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "Everybody told me about what he did last year. He can affect the game on the defensive end. He rebounds the ball. His heart. You just have to admire him so much. We're going to need him."

Mutombo won't necessarily be in the starting lineup for the remainder of the season.

Since the Rockets have three power forwards with different skills and strengths, Houston has the flexibility to go small. Carl Landry and Luis Scola -- Houston's two rookie power forwards -- could provide help when Houston needs low-post scoring. Chuck Hayes, meanwhile, is a quicker option than Mutombo who provides solid low-post defense.

But given that the Rockets' roster isn't loaded with big men after losing Yao, the Rockets need Mutombo's 7-foot-2 inch frame whenever an opposing team has a 7-footer capable of piling up points in bunches.

Mutombo's teammates are confident that he can handle the extra workload.

"He hasn't played practically the whole season," Hayes said. "But he comes in and still dominates the paint. He alters shots. It's a priviledge to know him and I'm even more grateful to be his teammate."

The funny thing is Mutombo was seeking more playing time before the news about Yao's injury broke.

Before leaving the practice floor on Monday, Mutombo had a conversation with Adelman about playing 5 to 10 minutes per game so that he'd be fresh if the Rockets need him in the playoffs.

Less than 24 hours later, Mutombo was preparing for his first start of the season after the Rockets lost Yao.

The center is ready to welcome his increased role.

"The coaches don't want to burn me (by playing a lot of minutes immediately after not playing at all)," Mutombo said. "(But after the first quarter of Tuesday's game), I said look, 'If there is a way to win the game and you need me, just do it. I don't have another choice.'"


Nuggets Update: The Nuggets are one of the teams that the Rockets have to hold off for a playoff spot. Denver is ninth in the West, sitting three games behind Houston and a 1/2-game behind Golden State entering Friday's action. The Nuggets are the league's fourth-highest scoring team at 107.6 points per game.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

defense wins championships, and we need to prove that against the nuggets. Battier, T-Mac, and Rafer will have to contain the Nugget's scorching back court, and take advantage of their non-existant defense. Lets tie the franchise record of 15 boys!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Streak : 15*

*A must win! This win give us 4 games ahead of Denver, almost send us to playoff.:clap:
Our role players are doing great job.:clap2:*


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

yea must win. it might come down to the tiebreaker so we need to win and prove we can beat a good team without Yao


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We could make a great break from 9th with a win here.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

The streak has gotta end sometime...

With every coming game, I just get the feeling the Rockets will lose!

Don't get me wrong, I love the Rockets, but it is teams like Denver, and GS that are REALLY hungry for that last playoff spot, that will try and beat us.

Getting closer to that last playoff spot: Freakin' awesome!
Achieving the above AND ending the Rockets streak: Priceless.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

For some reason i really have started to hate Crymelo. I hope Shane taughts him a couple lessons how to play some D. Melo will go 7-23 from the field and finish with 17 points and 6 TO's. And of course the Rockets are gonna win. 

Ps. Id loved to see a little block party between Deke and Camby.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

houst-mac said:


> For some reason i really have started to hate Crymelo. I hope Shane taughts him a couple lessons how to play some D. Melo will go 7-23 from the field and finish with 17 points and 6 TO's. And of course the Rockets are gonna win.
> 
> *Ps. Id loved to see a little block party between Deke and Camby*.


id prefer to see a block party from just deke, 10 wil ldo fine :biggrin:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

houst-mac said:


> For some reason i really have started to hate Crymelo. I hope Shane taughts him a couple lessons how to play some D. Melo will go 7-23 from the field and finish with 17 points and 6 TO's. And of course the Rockets are gonna win.
> 
> Ps. Id loved to see a little block party between Deke and Camby.


Please.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Good luck to both teams...Big regular season game. Good job HOU for taking away the honor of having the longest win streak of the year from POR


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Good luck to both teams...Big regular season game. Good job HOU for taking away the honor of having the longest win streak of the year from POR


**** that. GO NUGGETS!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Carmelo's actually done some decent work on McGrady... although its sad that they'd rather have Kenyon guard him.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Thought I'd log in and blog on this one. This might be the night the streak is snapped. Nice to see we are playing like crap and not getting blown out.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Deke swats Mello!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Battier needs to be aggressive on the post up.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sliccat said:


> **** that. GO NUGGETS!


Sure, why not, what the hell do I care. Im a Lakers fan.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Shane has to score at least 18 and play his usual sound D.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Landry checks in & things start working! End of the 1st Rockets Up


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

man, good game so far, Iverson is settling too much though, and he looks hurt.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

yeeeaaahh, Tmac!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

.....these refs.....


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

We need 20 from Luther tonight.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

what the **** is happening? The nuggets have been called for something on offense three times now.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Sliccat, I gotta say you guys should be making a statement with Yao out. You got two scorers and some good rebounders there.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

chuck hayes, sit down


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rox still holding a 3pt lead.....nice strip chucky


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> Sliccat, I gotta say you guys should be making a statement with Yao out. You got two scorers and some good rebounders there.


It's a statement game for both teams. This is Houston's first chance to prove that they can beat ANY team without Yao, not just the bad ones. Also, its huge for both teams in the playoff race. So far, the nuggets are playing hard, but struggling on offense. When that comes around, it will put the pressure back on the Rockets.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I hope Denver keeps sleeping their way through this game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

50-40 @ the half - Go Rockets!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Rockets by 10 at halftime!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i love deke. i hope he never retires.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

easy to love the guy, I can't believe that Orlando fan said those things to him couple years back....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Scola Scorela! What a scoring machine

Gotta watch out for JR Smith, he can score in bunches, just like pretty much the whole Denver team... pretty solid game so far, keep it up boys!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Up 9 heading to the 4th! Go Rockets!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

great defense by melo on mcgrady, if only he played that way all the time


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Denver offense is starting to pick up. We need stops!!!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

idk what the **** is up with Iverson though. he's just fading into the background.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> idk what the **** is up with Iverson though. he's just fading into the background.


It's funny with Iverson. It seems that his assists pick up WHEN he's scoring efficiently, and when he's having a crappy shooting game he doesn't distribute the ball very well either. 

JR Smith can ball. It's a pity George Karl hates him.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Shane has 17. Rockets win if they can build on this lead.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> It's funny with Iverson. It seems that his assists pick up WHEN he's scoring efficiently, and when he's having a crappy shooting game he doesn't distribute the ball very well either.
> 
> JR Smith can ball. It's a pity George Karl hates him.


Actually, its usually the other way around. For the middle two quarters of this game, he just kind of mailed it in. I don't know if I've ever seen that from him.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Is AI getting tired of playing in Denver?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> Actually, its usually the other way around. For the middle two quarters of this game, he just kind of mailed it in. I don't know if I've ever seen that from him.


Really? I recall that his 10+ assist games usually come from nights where he's shooting pretty well. But I'll definitely take your word over mine on this.

Battier scorching behind the arc!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

It's the fearsome BJ/Head backcourt again!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Safe to say 15 in a row? I think so. *15 in a row baby!!!! *


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I can't believe we are kicking Denver's *** so bad! I'm really impressed with this team. Started a bit slow but corrected it pretty quick tonight.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Houston moves ahead of Dallas after tonights game. Wow!!!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Bobby Jones in the game now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

jdiggidy said:


> I can't believe we are kicking Denver's *** so bad! I'm really impressed with this team. Started a bit slow but corrected it pretty quick tonight.


Seriously, leading throughout the game and holding onto at least a 9 point lead? That's just solid play. Deke pretty much nullified Camby, T-Mac matched Melo, and all the other guys did their thing leading us to victory. Meanwhile Mike James and Bonzi Wells are still struggling in New Orleans... looks like the trade's worked out pretty well so far!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

#15 in the books! And we held them under 90pts....let's us now pray for a successful surgery for Yao tommorrow....


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Who Da Man? Houston Rockets!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We finally moved from that 7th spot, right?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

http://


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ESPN is showing us in that 5th spot above PHX. 

Dallas is in the 7th spot of all places. Wow


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> We finally moved from that 7th spot, right?


That's right! Number 5 now!

We have tied our franchise record. Looking to break it against the Pacers!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Also, I noticed something with these Rockets. The ball moves a lot more, and there is a hell of a lot less iso play. No longer are we having to wait for Yao to get up, post up, and make his move. It seems as if the offense is a lot more free now.

But I have noticed that it is a lot harder for us to get rebounds. You can see sometimes that we are just overwhelmed.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Great win I am loving this.
Didnt get to see the game but it seems we are on fire.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Currently tied with Phoenix! Amazing


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

> Not sure why so many people were acting like the Rockets beating Washington and Memphis without Yao was a big deal, but knocking off the Nuggets last night — while only giving up 89 points in the process — was pretty damn impressive. T-Mac went for 22 points and 6 dimes, and Shane Battier scored 20, but the story of the day was defense. A.I. and ‘Melo went from smoking the Clippers the other night to the tune of 30-something apiece to being held to 14-for-39 shooting (35 percent) and 36 points between them


- DIME Magazine


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W2lNaSosHn4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W2lNaSosHn4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That was a huge win. Go Rockets go!


----------

